# Salt Marsh Heron 18'



## Flattitude

Has anyone been up to the factory & seen the new Heron 18' under construction? I was told the hull & interior pan liner was done? Just curious if it's going to have the same hull lines as the 16 or different as some their models aren't the most attractive IMO. Thanks


----------



## Shadowcast

Take a Heron 16 (which to most is a pinup model, but to each their own) and stretch it out to 18'....widen it a few inches....raise the freeboard a little....and rate for a 60-90 hp....and there you go. I think those specs will definitely add to it's attractive qualities but everybody has their own tastes.


----------



## Palma Sola

I'd love to see the Heron 18! Is it on the market yet or being built? Thanks


----------



## Flattitude

In the works I'm told.


----------



## Shadowcast

Palma Sola said:


> I'd love to see the Heron 18! Is it on the market yet or being built? Thanks


 Patience....coming soon.


----------



## jonterr

Shadowcast said:


> Patience....coming soon.


How wide is it?


----------



## Shadowcast

jonterr said:


> How wide is it?


That I am not sure of you be exact. Im going to venture a guess in mid 70's. Wider that the 16 I'm sure.


----------



## copperhead

I appreciate the interest, these pics are of a production hull from July when we were doing final testing with a weighted down full model for ride and poling. Draft number looks good with final design draft at 8". The 18 is actually 18'6" by 76" beam, which sounds big but the standard build will be Kevlar and carbon. The transom has very large radius corners, trim tabs are inset and the lower transom is cut away, giving a fixed jackplate effect for the engine. What all this does gives this the poling characteristics of a smaller skiff. I know it sounds like a large boat but the very basis of this design was to be a large skiff (not a flats boat), still a boat you can pole all day yet still work very well on the oceanside. However, add 24v tm, 2 power poles, 2 gigawatt stereo, etc, your draft and poling effort will change. Target hp is 60 to 90. I'll get a pic of the deck plug work in progress first of the week. We will be at the Florida Sportsman show, Tampa Fairgrounds next weekend with detailed pics if anyone wants to stop by and chat. As always, we thank the ms community for their interest and feedback over the years.

Mel


----------



## Flattitude

I'm likin what I'm seein


----------



## Str8-Six

Decisions decisions. I can’t decide between this or down sizing to other new skiff coming out....


----------



## jboriol

copperhead said:


> View attachment 16553
> View attachment 16554
> View attachment 16555
> 
> 
> I appreciate the interest, these pics are of a production hull from July when we were doing final testing with a weighted down full model for ride and poling. Draft number looks good with final design draft at 8". The 18 is actually 18'6" by 76" beam, which sounds big but the standard build will be Kevlar and carbon. The transom has very large radius corners, trim tabs are inset and the lower transom is cut away, giving a fixed jackplate effect for the engine. What all this does gives this the poling characteristics of a smaller skiff. I know it sounds like a large boat but the very basis of this design was to be a large skiff (not a flats boat), still a boat you can pole all day yet still work very well on the oceanside. However, add 24v tm, 2 power poles, 2 gigawatt stereo, etc, your draft and poling effort will change. Target hp is 60 to 90. I'll get a pic of the deck plug work in progress first of the week. We will be at the Florida Sportsman show, Tampa Fairgrounds next weekend with detailed pics if anyone wants to stop by and chat. As always, we thank the ms community for their interest and feedback over the years.
> 
> Mel


You guys are a class act, never talk trash...just grind out some solid boats. Great work Mel, look forward to seeing it roll out!


----------



## Palma Sola

Mel 
What is guess of the dry weight of the Heron 18 vs 16?
Best
BK


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

copperhead said:


> View attachment 16553
> View attachment 16554
> View attachment 16555
> 
> 
> I appreciate the interest, these pics are of a production hull from July when we were doing final testing with a weighted down full model for ride and poling. Draft number looks good with final design draft at 8". The 18 is actually 18'6" by 76" beam, which sounds big but the standard build will be Kevlar and carbon. The transom has very large radius corners, trim tabs are inset and the lower transom is cut away, giving a fixed jackplate effect for the engine. What all this does gives this the poling characteristics of a smaller skiff. I know it sounds like a large boat but the very basis of this design was to be a large skiff (not a flats boat), still a boat you can pole all day yet still work very well on the oceanside. However, add 24v tm, 2 power poles, 2 gigawatt stereo, etc, your draft and poling effort will change. Target hp is 60 to 90. I'll get a pic of the deck plug work in progress first of the week. We will be at the Florida Sportsman show, Tampa Fairgrounds next weekend with detailed pics if anyone wants to stop by and chat. As always, we thank the ms community for their interest and feedback over the years.
> 
> Mel


Wow a super pad bottom, n transom offset. Should be fast n ride good, nice deadrise bottom.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

copperhead said:


> View attachment 16553
> View attachment 16554
> View attachment 16555
> 
> 
> I appreciate the interest, these pics are of a production hull from July when we were doing final testing with a weighted down full model for ride and poling. Draft number looks good with final design draft at 8". The 18 is actually 18'6" by 76" beam, which sounds big but the standard build will be Kevlar and carbon. The transom has very large radius corners, trim tabs are inset and the lower transom is cut away, giving a fixed jackplate effect for the engine. What all this does gives this the poling characteristics of a smaller skiff. I know it sounds like a large boat but the very basis of this design was to be a large skiff (not a flats boat), still a boat you can pole all day yet still work very well on the oceanside. However, add 24v tm, 2 power poles, 2 gigawatt stereo, etc, your draft and poling effort will change. Target hp is 60 to 90. I'll get a pic of the deck plug work in progress first of the week. We will be at the Florida Sportsman show, Tampa Fairgrounds next weekend with detailed pics if anyone wants to stop by and chat. As always, we thank the ms community for their interest and feedback over the years.
> 
> Mel


Man that book looks really nice, would be a nice boat to run the beach and hit the inlets. Any pics of the deck plug yet Copperhead? Keep up the nice work.


----------



## Rick hambric

What size merc was that on there?


----------



## Godzuki86

Mel, I'll trade you an Action craft! lol


----------



## copperhead

Kind of a standard layout with the livewell in the center stern. While the hatch itself is obviously a rectangle, the well itself will be close to 30 gal with circular ends to insure a healthy bait environment. Seat / cushion will sit in front of the rear hatches so you can open the hatches without having to get up, move cushion, etc. Dry storage on each side of the livewell and a rear large motor well hatch for direct easy access to bilge and bait pumps. The angular sections at the very stern are also slanted for rigging purposes, easing the sharp turns on the control cables and hydraulic steering lines. 

At this time, I don't want to speculate on the hull weight since we haven't really nailed down exactly how the livewell and dry storage areas will be finished off. I just don't want a heavy skiff and lots of molded finished compartments add weight. Or make them really lightweight and still strong and drive up the price of the finished skiff..... I welcome all feedback on these issues.

Just for some background thoughts, I'd guess most folks would assume I have a really nice tricked out skiff and nothing could be further from the truth. I have hull #3 Heron, side console in our Lodge build configuration, 50hp, tabs, battery and usually only a 3 gallon portable gas tank, 2 fly rods and camera gear. I'm sure its the shallowest Heron at 6" draft and turns just over 40 WOT with the 50. So were it just up to me, the 18 would be built just the same. But its not what most anglers want these days as we see skiffs being ordered loaded with extras every day. 

Thoughts??


----------



## copperhead

OK here are my thoughts.,,,,,

Need 9 threads.....

skiff hull ideas at 14', 16', & 18'

simple deck layouts at each length, raw fishing, but open cockpit for a sun bathing significant other...

ultimate deck layouts at each length, assume money, draft, etc doesn't matter

This is my idea of the MS collective designing the ultimate MS skiff...this is a real opportunity to express for everyone what they think, there is no such thing as a bad idea at this stage, it is just yours for why it fits your family and fishing lifesyle.


----------



## Palma Sola

That's the big struggle with most of us.. Do we need micro jack plate.. and the added weight vs the perceived advantage.. Do we really need a power pole to anchor and the added weight.. The Kevlar hull should lighten the overall weight and draft.. so why add stuff, is more really less .. ??


----------



## Palma Sola

I really like the side console.. all compartments with interior hinges.. Very clean and not walking on them.
Three back hatches with drains, for fishing stuff, and maybe one could be a mini cooler possibly a bilge compartment with pump.. The Battery and electricals could be directly below side console in a small compartment? Large front deck hatch for the required stuff and gas tank 10 gallon max. Maybe enough room for battery for TM if desired? It's all been done before so not that original


----------



## Flattitude

I would think you would not want to limit your options for future builds so why not offer the same versions as the SM16? I myself would like to see finished compartments for easy clean up. From the size of the livewell pic you may need a divider to prevent the water from sloshing fore & aft? A nice console with a seat that is well insulated for drinks so you would not need an additional cooler on board would be a nice feature IMO. It looks like there will be generous storage forward & aft which is nice. Good access to the bilge is a huge plus too. Is the fuel tank going in the forward compartment for good balance? How much fuel is planned for the 18' ?


----------



## Palma Sola

My wife really likes a center console with a built in jump seat and cooler.. balanced and symmetrical, works for 3 people too. Side console IMO is best for a two fisherman and should be lighter. I own a great Beavertail....


----------



## GoGataGo52__20

Lots of opinions, Mel I just want to say it looks awesome, keep up the good work.


----------



## Flattitude

I think the F70 would be my choice for this boat depending on overall weight


----------



## Str8-Six

Mel, Heron 18 looks great. I do think it is a little long for most garages though or would be pretty tight fit in some. Thanks again for my Copperhead build and for all the great skiffs you guys build at ankona/SM. BTW, When I met you I had no idea you were the owner lol. 

I personally would love a copperhead that is about 1-2’ longer. Beam is perfect IMHO. Add some spray rails(I’m thinking about doing this to my Copperhead) and maybe no sponsons more displacement(better draft). I do like that I can control the bow with out tabs on the current Copperhead which would be a trade off, plus it Makes things simple. New cap like Heron. That’s my 2 cents


----------



## j102

I think the Heron is really a great design, it’s almost a do-it-all skiff.
I like your idea of different deck layouts, which will offer many the opportunity to not only “design” their own boat, but makes it also more affordable for others to come up with a simple layout, less features, even more affordable skiff, with stuff that can be added later.
I could be wrong, and IMHO, I think people order the 14’ size skiffs because they are saving money compared to the 16’ and 18’ size boats. Again I could be wrong.
Looking at your ideas/design for the Heron 18, I don’t know what else can be added. You guys are making something truly amazing.


----------



## Backwater

copperhead said:


> View attachment 16783
> 
> 
> Kind of a standard layout with the livewell in the center stern. While the hatch itself is obviously a rectangle, the well itself will be close to 30 gal with circular ends to insure a healthy bait environment. Seat / cushion will sit in front of the rear hatches so you can open the hatches without having to get up, move cushion, etc. Dry storage on each side of the livewell and a rear large motor well hatch for direct easy access to bilge and bait pumps. The angular sections at the very stern are also slanted for rigging purposes, easing the sharp turns on the control cables and hydraulic steering lines.
> 
> At this time, I don't want to speculate on the hull weight since we haven't really nailed down exactly how the livewell and dry storage areas will be finished off. I just don't want a heavy skiff and lots of molded finished compartments add weight. Or make them really lightweight and still strong and drive up the price of the finished skiff..... I welcome all feedback on these issues.
> 
> Just for some background thoughts, I'd guess most folks would assume I have a really nice tricked out skiff and nothing could be further from the truth. I have hull #3 Heron, side console in our Lodge build configuration, 50hp, tabs, battery and usually only a 3 gallon portable gas tank, 2 fly rods and camera gear. I'm sure its the shallowest Heron at 6" draft and turns just over 40 WOT with the 50. So were it just up to me, the 18 would be built just the same. But its not what most anglers want these days as we see skiffs being ordered loaded with extras every day.
> 
> Thoughts??


Mel, just a suggestion. How about an anchor hatch up front.


----------



## jonterr

copperhead said:


> View attachment 16783
> 
> 
> Kind of a standard layout with the livewell in the center stern. While the hatch itself is obviously a rectangle, the well itself will be close to 30 gal with circular ends to insure a healthy bait environment. Seat / cushion will sit in front of the rear hatches so you can open the hatches without having to get up, move cushion, etc. Dry storage on each side of the livewell and a rear large motor well hatch for direct easy access to bilge and bait pumps. The angular sections at the very stern are also slanted for rigging purposes, easing the sharp turns on the control cables and hydraulic steering lines.
> 
> At this time, I don't want to speculate on the hull weight since we haven't really nailed down exactly how the livewell and dry storage areas will be finished off. I just don't want a heavy skiff and lots of molded finished compartments add weight. Or make them really lightweight and still strong and drive up the price of the finished skiff..... I welcome all feedback on these issues.
> 
> Just for some background thoughts, I'd guess most folks would assume I have a really nice tricked out skiff and nothing could be further from the truth. I have hull #3 Heron, side console in our Lodge build configuration, 50hp, tabs, battery and usually only a 3 gallon portable gas tank, 2 fly rods and camera gear. I'm sure its the shallowest Heron at 6" draft and turns just over 40 WOT with the 50. So were it just up to me, the 18 would be built just the same. But its not what most anglers want these days as we see skiffs being ordered loaded with extras every day.
> 
> Thoughts??


Mel
I had a 2012 Copperhead
Now have 2012 Cayenne
I really like both!
I think I would really enjoy the extra width, just becaause if 2 guys are fishing, and one decides to jump around while I'm not looking, u know!
If it's wider, and floats in 6 or 7 inches with a 90 Suzuki, I'm probably on your build list!


----------



## Fritz

I really like being able to access those aft hatches without getting up or flipping a cushion.


----------



## Flattitude

A self bailing cockpit would be nice!!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Palma Sola said:


> My wife really likes a center console with a built in jump seat and cooler.. balanced and symmetrical, works for 3 people too. Side console IMO is best for a two fisherman and should be lighter. I own a great Beavertail....


Side console.....


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Backwater said:


> Mel, just a suggestion. How about an anchor hatch up front.


at least an anchor hanger in hatch area


----------



## bryson

Sorry if I missed it, but what's the planned deadrise for this boat?


----------



## Godzuki86

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> at least an anchor hanger in hatch area


This. I've always wanted some sort of anchor hatch/hanger. It's a pain in the ass to have an anchor just laying in the front hatch.


----------



## fishingdave

Like that the bait tank is in the center and not so square in shape. The rounded corners in my Copperhead baitwell are a shad killer but I manage it. Nonskid would be great if it is something different then a rolled on finish. Will be boat shopping in May and hope to see the finished version.


----------



## j102

Flattitude said:


> A self bailing cockpit would be nice!!


What? The Heron 16 is not self bailing?


----------



## paint it black

copperhead said:


> OK here are my thoughts.,,,,,
> 
> Need 9 threads.....
> 
> skiff hull ideas at 14', 16', & 18'
> 
> simple deck layouts at each length, raw fishing, but open cockpit for a sun bathing significant other...
> 
> ultimate deck layouts at each length, assume money, draft, etc doesn't matter
> 
> This is my idea of the MS collective designing the ultimate MS skiff...this is a real opportunity to express for everyone what they think, there is no such thing as a bad idea at this stage, it is just yours for why it fits your family and fishing lifesyle.


I'd like to see a Heron Micro sitting in my driveway next to the 16 and the 1444.


----------



## copperhead

Thanks for all the replies, great food for thought. I'll have some time this weekend at the Florida Sportsman show to digest all this and I'll try get some of the ideas answered. 

At the moment tho' I'm putting the finishing touches on a new "skiff" that will be first displayed at the FS show this weekend. Nothing like a TPS skiff, just a different direction I've been playing with for awhile. So if you are around this weekend in Tampa, stop on by! And if your not, I'll post a pic Saturday  Maybe call it a micro bay boat? Florida panga? Heck I don't know, but its 17'. Have to go now and get the cushions on the leaning post.

Thanks!

Mel


----------



## Godzuki86

copperhead said:


> Thanks for all the replies, great food for thought. I'll have some time this weekend at the Florida Sportsman show to digest all this and I'll try get some of the ideas answered.
> 
> At the moment tho' I'm putting the finishing touches on a new "skiff" that will be first displayed at the FS show this weekend. Nothing like a TPS skiff, just a different direction I've been playing with for awhile. So if you are around this weekend in Tampa, stop on by! And if your not, I'll post a pic Saturday  Maybe call it a micro bay boat? Florida panga? Heck I don't know, but its 17'. Have to go now and get the cushions on the leaning post.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mel


I'm waiting on a good 21' bay boat Mel. Something that runs on a 150-200 i4 well. Kinda like the egret moccasin, only affordable to poor working people like me


----------



## Megalops

Godzuki86 said:


> I'm waiting on a good 21' bay boat Mel. Something that runs on a 150-200 i4 well. Kinda like the egret moccasin, only affordable to poor working people like me


Me too!


----------



## copperhead

Actually next on the list is the 20-21 that I've been playing with past couple of years, but I don't know that it would be what I call a pure bay boat. There is 50+ mfg of boats in this class, why would I want to wade into that shark pool? My idea more of keeping it skiff simple, lots of square footage and make a modular interior but with minimal HP requirements, more like 115 to 150.

Also I've been toying on a gen3 Copperhead along the lines of what Str8 mentioned. And of course there are other things.....


----------



## Edfish

copperhead said:


> Maybe call it a micro bay boat? Florida panga? Heck I don't know, but its 17'. Have to go now and get the cushions on the leaning post.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mel


Annnd now I have to go to my first boat show apparently 

Re: the Heron 18, I personally would find an extremely simple layout very attractive, especially if it helps with weight. If it were up to me I'd have open bulkheads front and back and assuming the front deck would be >4' long, a bow hatch for trolling motor batteries and and anchor. I can bring an external baitwell for the 2 times a year I use it.


----------



## Str8-Six

copperhead said:


> Actually next on the list is the 20-21 that I've been playing with past couple of years, but I don't know that it would be what I call a pure bay boat. There is 50+ mfg of boats in this class, why would I want to wade into that shark pool? My idea more of keeping it skiff simple, lots of square footage and make a modular interior but with minimal HP requirements, more like 115 to 150.
> 
> Also I've been toying on a gen3 Copperhead along the lines of what Str8 mentioned. And of course there are other things.....


Mel, I got first dibs on that if it comes to fruition. I really hope it does! I think it would be big hit as mosquito has really been popular since it came out, would probably be comparable.


----------



## Backwater

It'd be cool to see a shootout between the Heron 18 and the Cayo 18 (i.e. price vs dimensions, draft, weight, ride, features, price, weight & power rating, etc.) since I think they'd be 2 similar skiffs in basically the same price range (or roughly the same price range).


----------



## copperhead

Looks to be a nice day at the FS show. If you are looking at aluminum skiffs, Terry and his guys from CottonMouth have several. I've known this guys and they do nice work. Hope to see some of our fellow micro friends!


----------



## Backwater

Wait..... What is this? ^^^^


----------



## j102

copperhead said:


> View attachment 16858
> View attachment 16859
> View attachment 16860
> 
> 
> Looks to be a nice day at the FS show. If you are looking at aluminum skiffs, Terry and his guys from CottonMouth have several. I've known this guys and they do nice work. Hope to see some of our fellow micro friends!


You are making it difficult for us with so many beautiful, well designed skiffs. 
And now this? Very nice!


----------



## Mike C

@copperhead 
Just got back from the show. Stopped by and looked at your boats. Very nice. 
I would have taken a moment to introduce myself but you had a customer with you and two young men were also looking at your guide model. 
Sell a bunch of them.


----------



## tjtfishon

copperhead said:


> Thanks for all the replies, great food for thought. I'll have some time this weekend at the Florida Sportsman show to digest all this and I'll try get some of the ideas answered.
> 
> At the moment tho' I'm putting the finishing touches on a new "skiff" that will be first displayed at the FS show this weekend. Nothing like a TPS skiff, just a different direction I've been playing with for awhile. So if you are around this weekend in Tampa, stop on by! And if your not, I'll post a pic Saturday  Maybe call it a micro bay boat? Florida panga? Heck I don't know, but its 17'. Have to go now and get the cushions on the leaning post.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mel


First thing I though when I saw it was it had panga lines. I spent a lot of time looking at it and talking to Jon and Erin. I'm pretty sure I would buy one if you make it...unless that one is for sale!


----------



## Nick

The sea foam green skiff posted above is called the tavernier skiff... it was thought out by the example of a hobie power skiff. it drafts around 7-9 inches if I remember correctly. 
I spoke to Erin and she said late fall is when they should have the actual specifications of what the heron is capable of doing. So far it's an 18'6" boat with a 90 hp max and 74 inches wide. I'm ready to see this thing.


----------



## Shadowcast

I'm glad we had so many turn out to the show. I think the Tavenier 17 was a big hit. I myself began to think of the possibilities with this skiff. You can definitely turn it into the ultimate booze cruisin', sandbar sittin', shallow water fishing machine without having to deal with all the upkeep and technicality of a bay boat. I am really going to enjoy seeing the maturation of this skiff and the directions it may go. 

As far as the Heron 18....better start lining up boys....that wait list is going to get long.

@paint it black .....get in line behind me on the micro....I cannot wait!!!


----------



## Boneheaded

HPS is 15' with that looks like alot more dead rise and higher chines than the tavernier, but for all intents and purposes it looks to almost fit the same niches even if its considerably larger, only my hps will drag bottom a little shallower.


----------



## Str8-Six

Shadowcast said:


> I'm glad we had so many turn out to the show. I think the Tavenier 17 was a big hit. I myself began to think of the possibilities with this skiff. You can definitely turn it into the ultimate booze cruisin', sandbar sittin', shallow water fishing machine without having to deal with all the upkeep and technicality of a bay boat. I am really going to enjoy seeing the maturation of this skiff and the directions it may go.
> 
> As far as the Heron 18....better start lining up boys....that wait list is going to get long.
> 
> @paint it black .....get in line behind me on the micro....I cannot wait!!!


Do you know when the micro will be coming out? I told Erin to put me on the list but not sure who’s else if anyone is on there.


----------



## Nick

What is this "micro" and what are the specifications


----------



## copperhead

Nick said:


> What is this "micro" and what are the specifications


Just going to have to stay tuned on the "micro", production hull is done but I've got to get the Heron 18 totally out the door. But I'll say this - I think of the micro skiff as being a +/- 60 inch beam from various mfg's, including the our original Shadowcast. After several years of experience with this genre of skiffs, I've noted for a lot of anglers, every skiff in this class it a bit too tippy. The new skiff will be maybe what I'd term a mid-micro, increasing the beam upwards to 66-67" and working on the bottom design to make the hull design inherently more stable while keeping what I think makes a micro skiff so much fun in the shallows. But it is a totally state of the art design with the large radius transom you see with our Heron 18 and Chris's Lithium design. Just only so many hours in the week.

The Tavernier skiff at the show has nothing to do with the Hobie, that's what the old Tavernier 15 was and I still have the mold for it, it just has been set to side since we only have so much space and we are concentrating on our new stuff. 

Aside from that, probably the best Florida Sportsman show we've been to in awhile, they have new folks in for show production and promotion and they did a great job. And thanks to all the old friends who stopped by and the new anglers we met over the weekend!

Mel


----------



## fishingdave

This Tavarnier 17 looks like it would be a hit up here in the lakes for something other then a corolina skiff. To bad there is no exposure in this market here in Atlanta. That could be set up as a nice lake striper boat. Just need a bait tank under the seat. Very Nice Mel.


----------



## paint it black

fishingdave said:


> This Tavarnier 17 looks like it would be a hit up here in the lakes for something other then a corolina skiff. To bad there is no exposure in this market here in Atlanta. That could be set up as a nice lake striper boat. Just need a bait tank under the seat. Very Nice Mel.


I'm going to be premiering my new film in Atlanta this week, shot all on my Heron 16. Check out the Down the Hatch Film Festival on Thursday!


----------



## copperhead

fishingdave said:


> _Just need a bait tank under the seat._


Thanks for the compliment and the first thing I'll be working on will be just that! Just won't be this week


----------



## tjtfishon

copperhead said:


> Thanks for the compliment and the first thing I'll be working on will be just that! Just won't be this week


I’ll take one of those with the bait tank!


----------



## Carivera

I hope to shoot over within the next few weeks to get on the list for the 18.


----------



## fishingdave

paint it black said:


> I'm going to be premiering my new film in Atlanta this week, shot all on my Heron 16. Check out the Down the Hatch Film Festival on Thursday!


Very nice. I may go check it out. One of my friends is a fishing guide for stripers on the Chatahoochee river.


----------



## fishingdave

One thing I would like to see on a new boat would be the dry hatch latches positioned over the hatch gutter. Mine drips just a little into my dry hatch.


----------



## Flattitude

fishingdave said:


> One thing I would like to see on a new boat would be the dry hatch latches positioned over the hatch gutter. Mine drips just a little into my dry hatch.


Any updates or pics on how the boat is coming along??


----------



## copperhead

Flattitude said:


> Any updates or pics on how the boat is coming along??


Its coming along, slower than I would like. Deck mold will be built end of next week, still lots to do. The 18 is getting a new console, more effective bait well, new finished inner compartments so we have some more work ahead. While I wish it was all done, we are really taking our time going over all the fine details and won't rush it along for the sake of getting a new skiff out the door. Thanks to all for your continued interest!


----------



## j102

Yes, it’s better that way. We rather have a good product than rush it.


----------



## Str8-Six

copperhead said:


> Its coming along, slower than I would like. Deck mold will be built end of next week, still lots to do. The 18 is getting a new console, more effective bait well, new finished inner compartments so we have some more work ahead. While I wish it was all done, we are really taking our time going over all the fine details and won't rush it along for the sake of getting a new skiff out the door. Thanks to all for your continued interest!


Mel, thanks for update on the 18. I’m sure the wait will be worth it. Any update on Heron Micro?


----------



## copperhead

Str8-Six said:


> Mel, thanks for update on the 18. I’m sure the wait will be worth it. Any update on Heron Micro?


As I mentioned, the 18 is top priority but the 1st production "micro" is out of the mold and we're working on the cockpit liner mold. So far the deck layout is a blank canvas, probably shying away from any substantial live bait well. The Heron 16 covers that really well with its large bait well so not a lot of sense to repeat the same thing, but please anyone chime in with ideas. If you don't want to do so public in the forum with some off the wall ideas, feel free to email me direct [email protected]. For that matter, feel free to email me about any questions on skiffs in general.

Couple of other notes, we've been running the new Tavernier 17 in some rough conditions with the past couple cold fronts and I'm happy on how it handles some really rough water around the inlet. I just don't have the bait well done yet


----------



## j102

What are the measurements of the Micro?
Any pictures? Just to get an idea...
Thanks!


----------



## Godzuki86

copperhead said:


> As I mentioned, the 18 is top priority but the 1st production "micro" is out of the mold and we're working on the cockpit liner mold. So far the deck layout is a blank canvas, probably shying away from any substantial live bait well. The Heron 16 covers that really well with its large bait well so not a lot of sense to repeat the same thing, but please anyone chime in with ideas. If you don't want to do so public in the forum with some off the wall ideas, feel free to email me direct [email protected]. For that matter, feel free to email me about any questions on skiffs in general.
> 
> Couple of other notes, we've been running the new Tavernier 17 in some rough conditions with the past couple cold fronts and I'm happy on how it handles some really rough water around the inlet. I just don't have the bait well done yet


Not a full livewell but a small crab/shrimp well would be awesome on the micro.


----------



## texasag07

I really don’t understand the sheer amount of models that ankona/saltmarsh/tavernier are putting out. Why not stick with 4-5 skiffs that are popular and have lots of orders and spend more time ramping up on product lines with long wait times.

There seems to be way to much overlap in boats. I fell like with the 18 shadowacast and the multiple herons the copperhead/cayenne should just fade into the sunset.

Then if you want a fiberglass bugsget option you go for 14-16’ saltmarsh.

Saying this as a long time copperhead owner


----------



## makin moves

texasag07 said:


> I really don’t understand the sheer amount of models that ankona/saltmarsh/tavernier are putting out. Why not stick with 4-5 skiffs that are popular and have lots of orders and spend more time ramping up on product lines with long wait times.
> 
> There seems to be way to much overlap in boats. I fell like with the 18 shadowacast and the multiple herons the copperhead/cayenne should just fade into the sunset.
> 
> Then if you want a fiberglass bugsget option you go for 14-16’ saltmarsh.
> 
> Saying this as a long time copperhead owner


You could say the same about east cape. At the end of the day people like options. With more models to choose from you don't have as long as a wait time as if you only offered a few.


----------



## Boneheaded

We all do the same thing, but at the same time we all to very different things, i appreciate all the different models, just wish these ankona boats weren't so narrow, and maybe incorporated sponsons as a option with such narrow tails. Always very weary of squatting.


----------



## copperhead

Boneheaded said:


> We all do the same thing, but at the same time we all to very different things, i appreciate all the different models, just wish these ankona boats weren't so narrow, and maybe incorporated sponsons as a option with such narrow tails. Always very weary of squatting.


In each given "class" of skiffs, the Ankona's are not any more narrow than others. A HB Glades is 58", same as a ShadowCast 18, Copperhead is same dimensions as a 16 Whipray with the sponsons. Key is to balance your particular skiff. There is a fine line at the upper end size of a poling skiff before it becomes a flats boat. If it has an 80" beam, I don't want to pole it. 

As far as the range of models, I'm just trying to evolve each class and we let the market decide when its time for a model to ride off into the sunset. Even given the success of the Heron class, our backlog for the Copperhead and Cayenne is quite strong. 

I wish forums were more friendly to have open discussions about design ideas. There is not such thing as the perfect skiff and there are folks out there with great ideas, maybe even built their own dream skiff and we have never heard from them or seen a pic of their work because of the inherent hostility that always seem to come out of the dark corners of the internet.

How about some kind of design thread?


----------



## Flattitude

Well said!!!


----------



## Boneheaded

copperhead said:


> In each given "class" of skiffs, the Ankona's are not any more narrow than others. A HB Glades is 58", same as a ShadowCast 18, Copperhead is same dimensions as a 16 Whipray with the sponsons. Key is to balance your particular skiff. There is a fine line at the upper end size of a poling skiff before it becomes a flats boat. If it has an 80" beam, I don't want to pole it.
> 
> As far as the range of models, I'm just trying to evolve each class and we let the market decide when its time for a model to ride off into the sunset. Even given the success of the Heron class, our backlog for the Copperhead and Cayenne is quite strong.
> 
> I wish forums were more friendly to have open discussions about design ideas. There is not such thing as the perfect skiff and there are folks out there with great ideas, maybe even built their own dream skiff and we have never heard from them or seen a pic of their work because of the inherent hostility that always seem to come out of the dark corners of the internet.
> 
> How about some kind of design thread?


Love the design thread and like you said no skiff is perfect and theres pros and cons to every design aspect, honestly i think you guys are doing great things making practical boats, filling many different niches, and most importantly making alot of people happy.


----------



## Str8-Six

I would agree with Mel. I wouldn’t consider Ankona/SM models that narrow. Plus Copperhead is very stable. I was fighting fighting a big jack yesterday that I chased around the entire boat, I walked gunwals without a problem. Couldn’t do that in some others. 

I like the idea of having same layout as current Heron on the micro. The Copperhead deck layout is outdated imho. I don’t like that fly line will get caught on front hatch. Maybe the back hatch(s) can open with latches that connect like some Beavertail models, so you don’t have to move cushion when opening hatch. Removable gas tank that is shaped to fit underneath very front of bow compartment. Would have to be custom to get it further up since most are square. 

No liner lodge edition option would be nice to reduce weight as well. 

Something more stable but still moves with a 30hp and floats super skinny would be nice. But I know you can’t have it all.


----------



## tjtfishon

copperhead said:


> Couple of other notes, we've been running the new Tavernier 17 in some rough conditions with the past couple cold fronts and I'm happy on how it handles some really rough water around the inlet. I just don't have the bait well done yet


I just took a ride in the Tavernier 17 this week and Mel is not exaggerating. I'm already in line to have one built. Hope the bait well is ready soon.


----------



## tjtfishon

makin moves said:


> You could say the same about east cape. At the end of the day people like options. With more models to choose from you don't have as long as a wait time as if you only offered a few.


Absolutely. Seems like the biggest bottleneck in production would be the hull in the mold. At just about every other process in the build you could allocate more labor to the process and finish sooner...the hull in the mold thought....no rushing that.


----------



## fjmaverick

tjtfishon said:


> I just took a ride in the Tavernier 17 this week and Mel is not exaggerating. I'm already in line to have one built. Hope the bait well is ready soon.


Im really confused.
I thought the hobie modeled boat was a 15’ and they were putting tavenier on hold as a brand


----------



## copperhead

fjmaverick said:


> Im really confused.
> I thought the hobie modeled boat was a 15’ and they were putting tavenier on hold as a brand


No confusion, the old 15 was modeled after the Hobie and while a fun boat just wasn't what I wanted and I put the Tavernier on hold. So time flies and its been a year since I started on the new from the ground up 17. Going forward, the Tavernier line will be more multi-purpose designs, the new 17 being the first expression of my ideas. As an aside, the hull is symmetrical the last 6' of the hull with a molded inner ledge for various interior options. This also means I could build a model from 11' to 17' very easily. Lots of possibilities.....

Good feedback on the micro, and yes my goal in the beginning was to run it with a 30hp, be more stable. As far as the lodge concept, yeah, I'd like to do it (and a lodge version of the 18), but......_apparently _(judging from another thread) that fit, finish and price determines perceived quality and performance, not actual real world hull performance and construction quality. And by its very nature, a "lodge" edition is meant to take a beating day in and day out, easy to service / maintain and kept out there on the water everyday. Oh yeah, can't cost a ton either...

Tough to reconcile these things some days...time for the rum to iron this out...


----------



## Str8-Six

You mean this thread lol? 
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/skiff-manufacturer-rank.48253/page-7

I agree, Fit n Finish to determain overall quality is ridiculous. Plus the lists on that thread are opinions. I bet no one that created a list on that thread has thoroughly gone through all of those boats. Maybe at the most 75% of the manufactures put on their list. And if they did what are the chances it was recently? Boat Fit n Finish changes over the years and with changes of ownership/employees. The Chittum story, opps I mean stories, is the funniet part of that thread haha.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Str8-Six said:


> You mean this thread lol?
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/skiff-manufacturer-rank.48253/page-7
> 
> I agree, Fit n Finish to determain overall quality is ridiculous. Plus the lists on that thread are opinions. I bet no one that created a list on that thread has thoroughly gone through all of those boats. Maybe at the most 75% of the manufactures put on their list. And if they did what are the chances it was recently? Boat Fit n Finish changes over the years and with changes of ownership/employees. The Chittum story, opps I mean stories, is the funniet part of that thread haha.


That thread was meant to stir the pot, not be an accurate assessment of boat quality. Banter is what makes the world turn.


----------



## Str8-Six

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That thread was meant to stir the pot, not be an accurate assessment of boat quality. Banter is what makes the world turn.


Yes I know. Props to the OP for doing a phenomenal job lol


----------



## SCFLY

Just got on the waiting list for the 18, can't wait to see this thing. Will also mean I have a Heron 16 going up for sale soon.. just saying.


----------



## Str8-Six

Any updates on the 18 or Micro? It’s Christmas time you know .


SCFLY said:


> Just got on the waiting list for the 18, can't wait to see this thing. Will also mean I have a Heron 16 going up for sale soon.. just saying.


Sweet. Any updates on the Micro?


----------



## copperhead

Str8-Six said:


> Any updates on the 18 or Micro? It’s Christmas time you know .


I hope Santa will have some pics to post for Christmas


----------



## Wetwork

Waiting on the Heron 18 updates as well.


----------



## Shadowcast

I can tell you a Tavernier 17 will be coming to the Tampa Bay area very soon....


----------



## tjtfishon

Shadowcast said:


> I can tell you a Tavernier 17 will be coming to the Tampa Bay area very soon....


Mine or is there another one?


----------



## SCFLY

Waiting on that 18' update something fierce...


----------



## copperhead

copperhead said:


> I hope Santa will have some pics to post for Christmas


























First production hull and deck, rough trimmed for a quick fit before off to start some Christmas shopping  Hope all a safe, enjoyable holiday!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

how about a rear transom view at the bottom level? all the hatches n stuff look great


----------



## Wetwork

All it needs is a pocket tunnel.


----------



## SCFLY

Looks slick. Looking forward to more info!


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing

copperhead said:


> View attachment 20475
> View attachment 20476
> View attachment 20477
> 
> 
> First production hull and deck, rough trimmed for a quick fit before off to start some Christmas shopping  Hope all a safe, enjoyable holiday!


 Mel, I own a Shadowcast 18 and it is easily the most fun boat I have ever run/fished and is my scouting boat of choice. I have owned it for a year and have not had any issues with it and your company is a pleasure to deal with! I really like what I see on the new 18 and I will add my voice to the "add the anchor locker" crowd. I think Bonefish boats did it right with the floor anchor locker. The only other things generally missing on this class skiff is room for the trolling motor batteries in the console while still keeping a cooler/seat and some really dry (think Chittum double gasket sealed hatches) to make it perfect. I really dig the rounded rear transom, well done! Turning the vessel on the pole in 6ft of Tarpon water will go much quicker!


----------



## Backcountry 16

secretsquirrelflyfishing said:


> Mel, I own a Shadowcast 18 and it is easily the most fun boat I have ever run/fished and is my scouting boat of choice. I have owned it for a year and have not had any issues with it and your company is a pleasure to deal with! I really like what I see on the new 18 and I will add my voice to the "add the anchor locker" crowd. I think Bonefish boats did it right with the floor anchor locker. The only other things generally missing on this class skiff is room for the trolling motor batteries in the console while still keeping a cooler/seat and some really dry (think Chittum double gasket sealed hatches) to make it perfect. I really dig the rounded rear transom, well done! Turning the vessel on the pole in 6ft of Tarpon water will go much quicker!


I have a Shadowcast 16 and have nothing but high praise for the Ankona crew and owners excellent product for the money.


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a Shadowcast 16 and have nothing but high praise for the Ankona crew and owners excellent product for the money.


 I hate to say it but I think people should compare the shadowcast 18 especially to the Hells Bay glades skiff. Not the same pride of ownership etc., but gets super skinny running and floating definitely bang for the buck and fish don’t know the difference!


----------



## copperhead

I appreciate the kind words. We're working on an anchor locker option but not in the standard deck layout. The console is new and quite large and will hold the starting battery and could hold the trolling motor battery. Not sure with the rigging if it could hold a 3rd for a 24v setup but I'll be keeping that in mind as we start to rig the skiff. Thanks again!


----------



## cdan03

copperhead said:


> I appreciate the kind words. We're working on an anchor locker option but not in the standard deck layout. The console is new and quite large and will hold the starting battery and could hold the trolling motor battery. Not sure with the rigging if it could hold a 3rd for a 24v setup but I'll be keeping that in mind as we start to rig the skiff. Thanks again!


I don’t want to assume so I’ll ask, what is the ideal goal you have in mind for use of this skiff over the heron 16?


----------



## Wetwork

Any chance there is an idea for an 18’ skiff with a tunnel?


----------



## Shadowcast

tjtfishon said:


> Mine or is there another one?


Another one.


----------



## Str8-Six

No Heron Micro update under the tree this year?


----------



## SCFLY

annnny new photos??


----------



## SCFLY

Bumping for weekly 18' update request!


----------



## Backwater

copperhead said:


> View attachment 20475
> View attachment 20476
> View attachment 20477
> 
> 
> First production hull and deck, rough trimmed for a quick fit before off to start some Christmas shopping  Hope all a safe, enjoyable holiday!


Wait.... Did you just round the corners of the transom and not just the deck corners like I thought I saw in previous pics?


----------



## copperhead

Backwater said:


> Wait.... Did you just round the corners of the transom and not just the deck corners like I thought I saw in previous pics?


More than rounded corners even, the entire transom is highly radiused except at the motor mount. Trim tabs are inset also. Makes for a super quiet hull and it poles like a smaller skiff. And its easier to control in downwind poling. Chris with his Lithium design calls it a rounded transom. 

Now with the cold weather, we're behind on the hatch molds so I don't know if the RedFly will happen for its debut but it will be on the water next week so I'll have some pics.


----------



## SCFLY

Any new pics, pricing info etc?


----------



## Rick hambric

What he said^^^^^


----------



## tjtfishon

Look on FB


----------



## jonterr

tjtfishon said:


> Look on FB


I don't got none


----------



## lsunoe

tjtfishon said:


> Look on FB


I dont see anything on FB


----------



## tjtfishon

Ankona and Salt Marsh Owners Group...sorry I though it was on their company page.


----------



## copperhead

quick vid from today...


----------



## Poomay

Great video, thanks for sharing... going to get some folks excited for sure


----------



## CaptDanS

Are you guy's still planning on the Charleston Boat Show ?


----------



## copperhead

CaptDanS said:


> Are you guy's still planning on the Charleston Boat Show ?


Absolutely! Long term weather forecast for next weekend is looking pretty good too. Not that I should have any faith whatsoever with 10 day forecast...


----------



## SCFLY

Saturday 18 Heron photo request... I know it's ready for some more pics to be taken!


----------



## Rick hambric

I wanna see a video going through 3 footers and on the hook in 2ft rollers.


----------



## copperhead

Making some progress in spite of the cold...


----------



## Fritz

Beautiful boat! I love that you can open the hatches without getting up. 

How do you think this boat would perform with a 60 Suzuki?


----------



## Viking1

Loving the updates...Looking forward to seeing in person.


----------



## SCFLY

Damn!!! She's pretty


----------



## iMacattack

Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## redchaser

Draft numbers with 2 fat guys in it? (asking for a friend)


----------



## LOUMan

Would love to see this in the chop. What will be the starting price point if anyone knows? Also looking looking forward to see some performance numbers. All these new skiffs are great for the consumer. It will keep everyone somewhat modest.


----------



## Shadowcast

Shoot me an email and I will send you pricing. [email protected] 
Basic package with 60 E-tec and aluminum trailer start at $29,580.


----------



## ZisMe

What kind of speeds/draft are you seeing with that 60?


----------



## Shadowcast

So far the only water tests have been with a 90. Seeing 40 mph. Get the prop right and it's not out of the realm of possibility to see 45. Draft is 8-10" depending on the load.


----------



## Poomay

Shadowcast said:


> Shoot me an email and I will send you pricing. [email protected]
> Basic package with 60 E-tec and aluminum trailer start at $29,580.


Sent you an email as well... thank you sir


----------



## Shadowcast

Poomay said:


> Sent you an email as well... thank you sir


I did not receive any emails yesterday. Shoot me a text with your email. 863-860-7250


----------



## Flattitude

How would you do a backrest with the large hatches? Or maybe not possible


----------



## Shadowcast

Flattitude said:


> How would you do a backrest with the large hatches? Or maybe not possible


Not possible with the length of the hatches. I believe the same could be said for the 16...however I may be wrong.


----------



## Fritz

Flattitude said:


> How would you do a backrest with the large hatches? Or maybe not possible


Do it the way East Cape does on the Evo, attach to the deck, in front of the hatches. You might even attach to the center hatch and make some provisions for opening the side hatches.


----------

